# GCWR Question



## drewlee (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello, I have a 1/2 ton 2005 F150 with 7200 GVWR. The owners manual states the GCWR is 15,000lbs and max trailer weight is 9300. I am about to purchase a 5th wheel weighing 6900 lbs. 

My question is: how can max trailer weight be 9300lbs when the GVWR is 7200 and the GCWR is only 15,000 lbs? 

As you can tell I am new to RVing!

Thanks in advance!

Lee


----------



## Kirk (Mar 29, 2006)

GCWR Question

The GCWR is the gross combined weight rating which means that it is the maximum total weight for the truck, everything in the truck and whatever it is towing.

The max. trailer weight is the limit of what the truck is designed to pull, as long as the combination of the truck and the trailer do not exceed the GCWR. In this case, if the trailer weighs 9300# then your truck and it's load can be no more than 5700#.

Since you are looking at a trailer that has a gross weight of 6900# then you will be just fine as long as you do not exceed the maximum weight in the truck of 7200# that it is rated for. It sounds like a good combination.


----------



## hertig (Apr 4, 2006)

GCWR Question

Actually, the most common weight problem with 1/2 ton pickups is the weight that the fifth wheel adds to the rear axel of the pickup.  You need to find the 'pin weight' of the trailer (an estimate is 10 to 20% of the trailer GVWR.  Find the actual weight of the truck and on the rear axel (loaded for travel).  See if adding the weight of the hitch and the pin weight will exceed either the GVWR or the RAWR (rear axel weight rating) of the truck.


----------

